# About me <3



## PinkUnicorn.x

Well hello there. :hi:

My name will remain PinkUnicorn.x, as I wish to remain as anonymous as possible on this journey. But what I can tell you is that this isn't my first time on this forum over the years; I was one of those annoying teenagers that thought they were ready to have children and so popped my head into this forum a few times over the years, but this time I'm here to stay.

I'm now almost 26, a home owner, and in a new long term relationship and ready to expand the family.

There will be a few hiccups along the way, and this isn't going to be an easy journey, as my partner, we shall refer to him as T, is on tablets and has an illness that means this journey is going to be a little different to others. I may or may not choose to expand on this further in my posts, but for now thats really all that needs to be said. 

With this in mind, children have been something that's been on my mind more than his, for a while. At the moment I'll be remaning in the WTT groups, hopefully moving to the TTC in about March/April 2018.

I've come here to hopefully meet other people to talk to, as I don't have many people I want to confide in in RL, so if you see me around the forums, feel free to say hello! :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## Haylee.

Welcome! All the best on your ttc journey x


----------

